# Steel beam building, roof cross section



## trickyjrp112 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm currently working on a 2 story commercial mixed use building in a nearby city. The building will be constructed with steel beams. However I've mostly worked on residential buildings and am not all too familiar with steel beam construction, metal roofing, and roofing membranes.

*Does anyone know of any good websites which might have some good building section details, particularly the roofing section* which shows the appropriate layers needed and connections to the beams??? 

I will also be designing a green roof on top of this structure which is a completely other topic. 

Any help in sending me in the direction I might need to head in would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Emanuel


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Sounds like structural work, permit should be required and you should have an architectural drawing with details and a cross section. If you don't, and you never done this type of work, I wouldn't mess with that structure.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

greg24k, has your answer.
Plans should have it all.
If this is new to you be very careful.
Engineer & Archy should have this all called out.


----------



## trickyjrp112 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well here's the deal, it's for my senior design project (Civil Engineering) so it won't actually be constructed. I can easily design cross sections for residential homes which I have been doing for years. But flat roofs on steel is completely new to me so I'm looking for some guidance on how a typical detailed section would be as I enjoy more of the designing aspect over the number crunching. (should have went into architectural) lol 

Hopefully someone can shed some light and point me to a resource or website!


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

If it is really for your senior design project and you have your student ID handy, etc. I am sure some of the engineers at one of the steel building companies would be willing to help with old plans, details, etc.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

trickyjrp112 said:


> Well here's the deal, it's for my senior design project (Civil Engineering) so it won't actually be constructed. I can easily design cross sections for residential homes which I have been doing for years. But flat roofs on steel is completely new to me so I'm looking for some guidance on how a typical detailed section would be as I enjoy more of the designing aspect over the number crunching. (should have went into architectural) lol
> 
> Hopefully someone can shed some light and point me to a resource or website!


Google :thumbsup:


----------



## trickyjrp112 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ya I've googled for a few hours and haven't come up with anything to useful as of yet or in good detail. Apparently it's my only hope so I guess I'll keep searching as no one has any good references. 

If someone is familiar with it please step up and lend me a hand, I hope the next post will be useful.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

You can poke around here

http://constructiondetails.us.cype.com/


----------

